# kernel 3.0

## dirkfanick

Hi!

the kernel got 3.0!?   :Shocked: 

How did that came up or what is so different from now on to make such an version-upgrade?

We didn't have 2.7-2.9.

This is strange for me as I like projects like mplayer which are very carefull about versioning (they are still 1.0rc4).

----------

## asturm

Didn't you read the news?  :Wink:  https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/21/455

There exist more than 1 ideas about version numbering, and the 2.6 never had the meaning that you imply with mplayer's numbering scheme.

----------

## dirkfanick

3.0 sound like a revolution.

But maybe it just ain't.

We are not apple you know...

----------

## i92guboj

3.0 could well be named 2.6.40. Nothing amazingly amazing happened since 2.6.39. You can check the kernel changelogs for more info. There are also more human-readable changelogs at kernelnewbie.org

----------

## Aquous

The only reason 3.0 isn't named 2.6.40 is that Linus didn't like the number 40. And since kernel 3.0 is now named 3.0, he's also decided to name the next kernel 3.1 instead of 3.0.1.

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> The only reason 3.0 isn't named 2.6.40 is that Linus didn't like the number 40. And since kernel 3.0 is now named 3.0, he's also decided to name the next kernel 3.1 instead of 3.0.1.

 

kind of 

13.13

77.77

88.88

???

I like versioning of mplayer, as it seems never perfect.

----------

## asturm

Look, version numbers can be changed and your logic needn't apply everywhere. Think KDE people, they might be scared off by 3.0 as a totally unstable alpha product. But it isn't. And how meaningful is mplayer-1.0_rc4_p<somerandomtimestamp> anyway?

This has been discussed in OTW at length, where it belongs.

----------

## Yamakuzure

btw.: gentoo-sources-3.0.1 runs well on both my desktops and on my laptop.  :Wink: 

----------

## wrc1944

3.x.x has been good for me, so far.  I've got 3.0.0, 3.0.0-ck1, 3.0.1, and 3.1.0-rc1 on several Gentoo ~Arch systems.

No problems noticed so far.   I did read that 3.1 has begun making some significant changes/improvements (can't think off-hand exactly what they are right now)   :Rolling Eyes:  Need to give zen-3.0.0, 3.0.2, and 3.1.0-rc2 a try.   Too many nice shiny new kernels and patches, so little time.   :Cool: 

----------

